# What are these???



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

And what do I do with them??? I found these in the barn of the home I purchased.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Useless bait stations.
A huge money maker for the exterminating company's, but do little if anything to protect your home.
http://www.termite.com/sentricon-termite-baiting.html


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Useless bait stations.
> A huge money maker for the exterminating company's, but do little if anything to protect your home.
> http://www.termite.com/sentricon-termite-baiting.html



 Thanks joecaption so toss them?? Now ya got me worried about termites......


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Useless bait stations.
> A huge money maker for the exterminating company's, but do little if anything to protect your home.
> http://www.termite.com/sentricon-termite-baiting.html


Joe.....now you know that is not a true statement.....those bait stations work quite well....proof? The homeowner was 'baited' into buying them.....right?:thumbup:


----------



## johnpma (May 21, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Joe.....now you know that is not a true statement.....those bait stations work quite well....proof? The homeowner was 'baited' into buying them.....right?:thumbup:


 So I can pull all these ugly things that I hit with the rider out of the ground??? What/how do you treat for termites/ants if you detect them? When we bought the home terminex kept calling and calling to get us on a maint. plan


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

johnpma said:


> So I can pull all these ugly things that I hit with the rider out of the ground??? What/how do you treat for termites/ants if you detect them? When we bought the home terminex kept calling and calling to get us on a maint. plan


I was just having some fun with Joe.....we like to give each other a hard time....

Yea...pull them up. 

As for Termites...educate yourself. Down here in California, Termite resort, we have a different type than you do...I think.

A good part of termite prevention is making sure you don't have any wood in contact with the ground. Next, looking for the tale tale signs.....this means looking everywhere....get to know your attic. If you find a spot that looks suspect...spot treat. It's been over 10 years since my house was tented. I've only found one spot where I suspected termites...treated it...no more signs. Next year I'm going to have the house tented again just to be sure.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

johnpma said:


> When we bought the home terminex kept calling and calling to get us on a maint. plan


They found you through public records, but they want you to think the previous owner was using their service. They did the same thing to me when I got my house 1.5yrs ago, and they still won't let up. I've blocked their phone calls, but they continue to send me mail.


----------

